# KDE beim booten starten

## KiLLaCaT

hi leute!

hab kde brav nach anleitung installiert, schaffte es auch kde zu starten, aber jetzt startet X beim starten. habs mal mit

rc-update add kdm default

probiert. geht aber nicht. jetzt hab ich im X server mal kdm eigegeben , startet zwar, hat aber irgentwie noch den window manager vom X server drinnen.

kann mir jemad helfen?

jax

----------

## derRichard

hallo!

hast du in der /etc/rc.conf den kde als standard-windowmanager drinn?

aus meiner /etc/rc.conf:

---schnipp---

DISPLAYMANAGER=kdm

XSESSION=KDE

---schnipp---

mfg

richard

----------

## Marvin-X

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> rc-update add kdm default

 

rc-update add xdm default muss es heissen.

und dann noch in /etc/rc-conf 

unter Windowmanager oder wie das dort heisst den kdm auswählen.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hab ich ja alles gemacht, er startet trotzdem den X server.

kann man vieleicht einstellen, dass er garkeine GUI laedt?

----------

## Marvin-X

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> hab ich ja alles gemacht, er startet trotzdem den X server.
> 
> kann man vieleicht einstellen, dass er garkeine GUI laedt?

 

Ja dann machst Du das was ich geschrieben habe halt ruckwärts. Also die Zeile mit dem Displaymanager in der /etc/rc.conf deaktivieren mit einem Kommentarzeichen und dann den Befehl:

```
rc-update del xdm default
```

Beim nächsten Reboot hast Du kein automatisches starten von X.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

Ja dann machst Du das was ich geschrieben habe halt ruckwärts. Also die Zeile mit dem Displaymanager in der /etc/rc.conf deaktivieren mit einem Kommentarzeichen und dann den Befehl:

```
rc-update del xdm default
```

das hab ich mir auch gedacht, wusste aber das gegenteil von add nicht.

mal schaun ob so geht

----------

## sven

ist doch einfach zu merken:

add = Add Dann Del

SCNR  :Wink: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

wenn mans weis ,  is es eh einfach

----------

